# UV light and starter unit query



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive got a 4ft tnak which I am splitting temporarily into two 2foot tanks for possible hatching of beardie eggs (two batches so different ages hence splitting tank). Ive put a extra light unit in the other end (I assume i will downgrade the power of the blubs as there are now two in the box..please feel free to confrim). 

The main query relates to the UV strip light and starter unit. The tank came with a brand new 24" (20W) repti strip bulb and a 36" (30w). The idea is to run the one bulb right through the tank BUT the starter motor units claims to be for bulbs up to 24". Two questions:-

1) Would effectivly 12" of UV light be OK in a 2foot tank (I can possible put reflector behind it)and as the blub will run through the partition I can also line the sides of the partiction with say foil to reflect more light IF THIS WOULD BE USEFUL TO DO.

2) What would be the implications (damage, loss of power etc) of using this starter unit to power the 36" bulb

If it make any differnce I alos have the possibility of using a 30" (25W) bulb.

Thanks in advance.


----------

